# PEANUTS Great Pumpkin yard display



## ChrisW

I had a request to re-post pictures of our PEANUTS yard display.
The pictures are from PEANUTS coloring books and a book on the Great Pumpkin special. I traced over them and hand drew in the costumes on Charlie Brown and Lucy, them drew them with a Sharpie. The drawings were projected onto primed masonite using an opaque projector.
I cut them out using a jigsaw, sanded and re-primed the eges. Much of the painting was done with cans of spray paint using rough masks of tracing paper where needed. The skin was done using an acrylic paint mix. 
If any lines were obliterated with paint I re-projected the original drawing onto the boards (lining them up again was a chore). all black lines were painted by hand using Badger air-opaque black paint - It flows easily and like it says, is very opaque.
Finally I pointed some furring strips, pounded them into the ground and screwed the figures to them. Snoopy was a special case - I used a 2x4 to hold him up and braced it with another 2x4. He was cut separate from the pumpkin, and has a large rectangle under his feet to screw into the brace
The figures are "life-sized", about 3 1/2'. Snoopy on the pumpkin stands about 6 1/2'.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Very cute....I bet the little one's love it.


----------



## Cassie7

I'm currently working on the Linus and Sally board and have gotten a few pumpkin vine boards done (they'll make nice yard fillers here and there). I'll post pics when I get further along.

Today, hubby and I were moving the completed pieces to the basement when we decided to hammer some rebar into the ground in the back yard for a couple of the pieces to see how it looks. OMG, it's looking great! I couldn't be happier. (I hot glued PVC tubes onto the backs of them and we just slide them down over the rebar).

Our neighbors two little kids came running into our back yard (ages 4 and 6) and were literally dancing around and hugging the figures. It was adorable. They are a hit already


----------



## Handy_Haunter

Really nice job.  They look phenomenal.


----------



## Cassie7

Here's a pic of the Linus and Sally board. It's got a lot of work to be done, but it's coming along


----------



## Cassie7

Linus and Sally are finished. I'm just finishing up a few of the pumpkin and vine boards now that will be scattered around the yard to add to the 3Dcartoon effect.

Four of the pumpkin and vine boards...

YouTube - Peanut's Pumpkin and vine boards

And here's how Linus and Sally turned out...

YouTube - Linus and Sally Panel


----------



## Cassie7

Oh geeze, I am such an idiot. I've been replying to this thread thinking that it was my original thread!

Chris, I am so sorry. I didn't mean to appear to take over your thread. I'm such an idiot. I didn't realize my mistake until this morning.


----------



## ChrisW

Cassie - no problem whatsoever - I'm enjoying seeing the progress of your set, they look great!


----------



## lancekik

hi I thought I would jump on and repost what I made last year. with no work bonus this year I'll have to use them again & put off my new cemetary project till next year. hope the pics come out, they are blocked at my work so I wont know till i get home.
Enjoy
Lance



lancekik said:


> Hi
> hope im doing this right its my first pic post,
> Well Ive been making these for the last couple months(weekends)
> hope you guys like them, i wanted a change from mu usual spooky jungle theme
> 
> the first 4 are on the yard- the last is work in progress in backyard


----------



## crossblades400

Wow, epic!


----------



## The Real Joker

EPIC indeed-ie do!!

wish i had a nice big front yard.

sucks living in a condo sometimes!


----------



## sally ragdoll

You are very talented! It looks great.


----------



## GMontag451

These are adorable! Love it!


----------



## Isabella_Price

Looks like they walked right out of the cartoon! Great job!


----------



## Terra

Love it! I bet the kids do too.


----------



## apexemb

Cool Pictures thanks 

----------------------------------------------------
Halloween embroidery Designs
Halloween Embroidery Designs


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I just love those peanuts boards!!! Makes me think I want to do something like that. You guys did a wonderful job*


----------



## milemarker

Kudos to ALL of you ... those ALL look GREAT ! ! !
The only question I have is to the person who has those steel/iron bars on his/her windows ...
If your that worried about somebody breaking in ...
don't they steal those GREAT looking deco's you make/made ? ( which would be a crying shame ... they HONESTLY , look SUPER ! )


----------



## freudstein

Lauriebeast said:


> Very cute....I bet the little one's love it.


Never mind the kids..I love it! 
It looks great.It's always nice to see something usually non-halloween turned Halloween!


----------



## gromit05

Those came out great! Very cute indeed!


----------



## MotelHell

All of you did amazing jobs!
I especially love the ones of the trick or treaters. Peanuts has always been my favorite strip, and 'holiday' cartoon.

I need to try this out sometime. My woodwork isn't very good though, I need better tools


----------



## kprimm

Very nice job everyone on the peanuts displays.They have always been my favorite and the great pumpkin is a staple of halloween. I also did a peanuts great pumpkin display but did mine slightly different. We did ours for our halloween camping trip and had to make it portable so we could take with us along with all of our camping gear. I am pretty happy with the way it turned out and we won first place. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Wolfman

These are very cool! I can't believe I missed this thread up until now.
Hmmmm. I wonder if my little girls would be interested in doing profiles like these. 

A great "Starter Project".


----------



## ChrisW

KPrimm - they're great! First I've seen a 3-D approach. You did an excellent job getting the likenesses on the masks.
No wonder you took first place!


----------



## Guest

they are all adorable!!! love it!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

I am not sure if the kids or the parents love the peanuts more. You can check out my version of the peanuts gang on my website listed below. It has been a favorite over the past few years. I do love the peanuts displays.


----------



## ChrisW

Great Pumpkin - they're cute!
My only complaint is that in all of the excitement, it looks like poor Linus lost his hair!!!


----------



## nickanap

those are pretty cool! I wonder about doing something like that with Garfield. Kind of like the Garfield's Nightmare ride at Kennywood?


----------



## Paxley

*Great Pumpkin Yard*

Hey Chris, Cassie, and Kprimm

I'm also hooked on the CB display. 
Your pics have given me some great ideas to add next year.

With mine, I cover them with sheets, Come Christmas time, 
the sheets come off and I have the sad little Christmas Tree 
scene with Snoopy's dog house covered in lights.

Pax

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/paxley-albums-halloween-2010-picture59984-halloween.html


----------



## grimghost

*Neat Idea*

Very cool cut-outs!


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Classic, I was thinking of doing that with pink foam, carving them out.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Can be done! We did it last year for Christmas. We had them in a snowball fight. Here are a few pics


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

The reason we never did it for Halloween was because we have a Great Pumpkin yard art that has Charlie,Linus, Snoopy ,and Sally in it. This year my hubby found 2 more yard art decorations from the Great Pumpkin. Here are the 2 we bought for this year.


----------



## kprimm

I just love seeing all these peanuts displays, everyone has great looking stuff. I would love to have a set of the wooden ones also. Looks like I have more work to do now. Are there patterns available to cut them out or did you all just free hand them? I'm sure I could just draw them out and make my own patterns but having some already made would be much easier.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

We did our Peanuts free hand on the styrofoam. Then we cut them out using a hot styrofoam cutting tool . After that was done we painted them in. I would suggest that if you want to do an outside theme use wood. Inside I would go with the strofoam.


----------



## rnmully

*3d peanuts*

Love the flat styles that you people created, they look just like the classic cartoons. Here was my take on them in 3d form. Going to try snoopy this year or the ghost with the mask.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Mmully, I love those! How big are they? I was thinking about making 3D ones, about three feet tall or so. I know it is a big project, one I would love to try!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

rnmully said:


> Love the flat styles that you people created, they look just like the classic cartoons. Here was my take on them in 3d form. Going to try snoopy this year or the ghost with the mask.


Oh WOW! Awesome work! Love it!!!!!


----------



## rnmully

*peanuts*

Beacon, they are about 2ft tall


----------



## blackfog

I have really enjoyed looking at all the wonderful work you guys did here. Everyone's take on the Peanuts gang turned out great! Nice job everyone and thanks for rekindling fond memories!


----------



## gia0821

OMG. You guys are great!!!! These are fantastic!!!! Especially love the rest of the trick or treaters!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

If any one is interested, I have images that I use for my version of Charlie Brown figures on my computer. You can see my version on my website.


----------



## TrayMilburn

These are absolutely adorable... my neighborhood children would love this. May I "steal" your idea?


----------



## middkid96

Great Pumpkin said:


> If any one is interested, I have images that I use for my version of Charlie Brown figures on my computer. You can see my version on my website.


Are you still offering those images for others to use?


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Yes, I can send them.


----------



## Stagerightdrama

Great Pumpkin said:


> Yes, I can send them.


Hello, I would love to have your artwork if you are sharing? Or are you selling it ? I have a new front yard (finally!) and would love to do "The Great Pumpkin" yours are sooo amazing!


----------



## Stagerightdrama

ChrisW said:


> I had a request to re-post pictures of our PEANUTS yard display.
> The pictures are from PEANUTS coloring books and a book on the Great Pumpkin special. I traced over them and hand drew in the costumes on Charlie Brown and Lucy, them drew them with a Sharpie. The drawings were projected onto primed masonite using an opaque projector.
> I cut them out using a jigsaw, sanded and re-primed the eges. Much of the painting was done with cans of spray paint using rough masks of tracing paper where needed. The skin was done using an acrylic paint mix.
> If any lines were obliterated with paint I re-projected the original drawing onto the boards (lining them up again was a chore). all black lines were painted by hand using Badger air-opaque black paint - It flows easily and like it says, is very opaque.
> Finally I pointed some furring strips, pounded them into the ground and screwed the figures to them. Snoopy was a special case - I used a 2x4 to hold him up and braced it with another 2x4. He was cut separate from the pumpkin, and has a large rectangle under his feet to screw into the brace
> The figures are "life-sized", about 3 1/2'. Snoopy on the pumpkin stands about 6 1/2'.


I would love to have your artwork and make a display for my yard! Are you sharing or possibly selling your design?


----------

